# Division of labor by gender among forest animals



## Feo Takahari (May 10, 2012)

In my current project, the protagonist is of a non-gendered species, but many of the major characters are humans from a highly gendered society. The protagonist lives in a forest biome. What previous knowledge of gender, and in particular, of division of labor by gender, should "she" have from observing forest creatures?

(This is not an Earthly forest, so its species need not exactly match those of any Earthly region. However, the protagonist is the only forest creature that doesn't correspond to at least a rough category of Earthly creature. I've already stated that the forest contains wolves, deer, and some manner of birds, but Wikipedia mentions no division of labor among wolves and deer other than the obvious one of the females caring for their young.)


----------



## ascanius (May 10, 2012)

Well devision of labor doesn't really apply to animals because they don't work the way humans do, like working in the fields, or weaving at home.  What you could look at are the sex differences in status/hierarchy among the animals along with any sexual dimorphism that can be observed.  Like for deer the males are larger, stronger, have antlers, and fight for mating rights with the females who are smaller.  Or to the other side with raptors the male is smaller while the female is larger.  Then of course the caring for the young.  She could make the assumption that all females cared for the young without the help of the males, as is the case with deer.  Or that both females and males help take care of the young as with wolves.  Another thing that could be done is her assumption that all males are larger and display their prowess while the females are smaller and don't.  It's kinda tricky because the differences between prey and predator.  Another idea is the construction of nests/shelters, and which sex actually does it.  It's still kinda tricky though because with raptors at least both help and I don't know about wolves.  I would try to keep it simply and stick to obvious conclusions that could be drawn by watching animals.


----------



## SeverinR (May 10, 2012)

ascanius said:


> Well devision of labor doesn't really apply to animals because they don't work the way humans do, like working in the fields, or weaving at home.  What you could look at are the sex differences in status/hierarchy among the animals along with any sexual dimorphism that can be observed.  Like for deer the males are larger, stronger, have antlers, and fight for mating rights with the females who are smaller.  Or to the other side with raptors the male is smaller while the female is larger.  Then of course the caring for the young.  She could make the assumption that all females cared for the young without the help of the males, as is the case with deer.  Or that both females and males help take care of the young as with wolves.  Another thing that could be done is her assumption that all males are larger and display their prowess while the females are smaller and don't.  It's kinda tricky because the differences between prey and predator.  Another idea is the construction of nests/shelters, and which sex actually does it.  It's still kinda tricky though because with raptors at least both help and I don't know about wolves.  I would try to keep it simply and stick to obvious conclusions that could be drawn by watching animals.


good answer.

For the specific animal you would have to choose what earthly animal it would associate with and use the gender role for that. Being this is not earth, you can create a gender orientation differently.  Example: An herbivore could be more like the wolves, in gender roles, rather then like the deer.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (May 11, 2012)

There's nothing really consistent; in some gendered species, males hunt while females tend the nest, and others it's vice versa. Some species one gender does almost everything; in others it's split up evenly or randomly. In some species (mostly amphibious), organisms can switch genders.

If you want to model them after a particular species, then look into that species and do that; otherwise do whatever's most dramatically fulfilling.


----------



## Devor (May 11, 2012)

Every animal species is different, but for any given species, there are likely to be differences in the roles they play.  The only thing which I understand to be universal (at least among mammals) is that the mother typically works to care for the young, but sometimes the father does, too.  Other times the father may leave, especially with herd animals.  Birds mate for life.

Take a look at few real world animals and see what you can find.  But if it's a big forest, they've probably seen everything.


----------

